# Which book to read first? Bill Dorrance, Tom Dorrance, or Ray Hunt?



## petitepyromaniac

I'm interested in three books, one from each of these trainers. Any recommendation as to which one to start with? I was thinking Bill or Tom since they came first, but I can't decide between the two. As I understand it, Ray Hunt was their student. I thought I'd read his last, but maybe he would explain it better and I could skip Bill and Tom's? Anyway, the three books are:

"True Horsemanship Through Feel" -Bill Dorrance
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1599210568/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&

"True Unity: Willing Communication Between Horse and Human" -Tom Dorrance
True Unity: Willing Communication Between Horse and Human: Tom Dorrance, Milly Hunt Porter: 9780985083908: Amazon.com: Books

"Think Harmony With Horses" -Ray Hunt
Think Harmony With Horses: An In-Depth Study of Horse/Man Relationship: Ray Hunt, Millie Hunt: 9780914330158: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'd read them in the order you listed, since Bill was the older brother. I think you need all 3, so you get a firm understanding of what all 3 are saying.


----------



## petitepyromaniac

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'd read them in the order you listed, since Bill was the older brother. I think you need all 3, so you get a firm understanding of what all 3 are saying.


Thank you for your response! I didn't know Bill was the older brother, so that order makes sense. Also, I'm glad you suggested I read all three. I was on the fence about that, so I appreciate the direction


----------



## mslady254

I don't think it will make much difference for the order of reading them. I have "True Unity" and "Think Harmony with Horses". They are deep. Don't expect an easy to understand, step by step guide to horsemanship!! In fact, they were mostly over my head. I plan on re-reading them to see if I get more out of them later. I'd be interested in hearing your (or anyone's) take on them. 

I know, KNOW they were the gurus of horsemship, but I got a LOT more out of Pat Parelli's 'Natural Horse-Man-Ship', and he credits all 3 of those as being his mentors,,so hopefully I was getting some (lots?) of their theory second hand from Pat's book. I highly reccommend it!

Fay


----------



## DanielDauphin

My recommendation would be to read True Horsemanship Through Feel (Bill Dorrance) first, as it is by far the most in depth, and best written of the three. While I have the utmost respect for the men, Tom and Ray's books are not what I'd call "easy reading" simply because of the way they are written. There's no such thing as a straight answer in either of them. Bill's is far more user friendly. IMHO


----------



## Rideabighorse

I have both Dorrance books and have read them, but to be honest I didn't get that much out of either. They have an odd way of putting things that I guess I just don't get. I really like Dr Robert Miller's book about natural horsemanship and why it works. Buck has a nice little book about working horses with a lariat. Pat Parelli's first book about his system is also easier to read if you like his system.


----------



## petitepyromaniac

Based on everyone's advice, I've decided to read "True Horsemanship By Feel" by Bill Dorrance. I now know not to expect a lot of specific training ideas from it. It sounds like a great book, but something to read in addition to others (like the other ones you've recommended).

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## JMaldaner

mslady254 said:


> I know, KNOW they were the gurus of horsemship, but I got a LOT more out of Pat Parelli's 'Natural Horse-Man-Ship', and he credits all 3 of those as being his mentors,,so hopefully I was getting some (lots?) of their theory second hand from Pat's book. I highly reccommend it!
> 
> Fay


Fay, IMO, you have nailed it! Goodness knows the Parelli program has its detractors. But, for those who weren't interested in it when it started, Pat's program was really the first of its kind to try and provide a step-by-step (paint by the numbers) approach to the framework laid out by the Dorrance's and Ray Hunt. And, as the OP will find out when he reads these three books, a simplified approach really was needed for the average Joe or Jane!

I have all three books, have read them and consider them classics. You really need to read them every so often as there is much hidden wisdom. But, folks in our society today are mostly accustomed to quick answers, having shorter attention spans. Ray Hunt is a bit difficult to fit into that mold! LOL!


----------



## DanielDauphin

If the Parelli thing helps you along, fine. But do understand that the fact that it is a "paint by the numbers" system is EXACTLY the problem with it and all "systems" "Methods" and "programs" like it. I teach this stuff too, and I fully understand why they go that route and market it that way, but every single one of those deals has holes in them that you can drive a tractor through. If you are very casual about horses, I'm sure you'll probably be okay, as long as you have someone around to keep you from walking off of a cliff, but if you are serious, save yourself the money and time and learn it right.
It will take you a long time to get there the philosophical way, but you will NEVER get there the other way. IMO


----------



## DanielDauphin

If you'd ever had the chance to ask one of those guys (Tom, Bill, or Ray), or their REAL followers, of which Pat IS NOT, their answer would always be "It depends" Those chasing your $$ answer "Just buy my stuff and you'll be great", of course, not that directly. The most famous of them could just as easily have been infomercial gurus selling ShamWOW. I can promise you that there are tons of horsemen better than the famous clinicians who you've never heard of.
The major difference in Paint by number methods and Philosophical gurus is this. Some people teach you how to think so that you can arrive at a good answer no matter what the situation. This method is more difficult but far more enriching and rewarding. You can actually become self-sufficient and even go Pro.
Others want you to blindly follow and never give you the whole story, instead, stringing you along to their next dvd/book/clinic so they can relieve you of more cash. Usually, these guys are sensational and their "shows" are more akin to a circus or magic act than actual displays of great horsemanship.


----------

